

Thoughts on people's sense of reality. - skowmunk

I don't see as many people using or applying this "There are two sides to every coin" in real life as many would readily agree to it theoretically.<p>Now, I wonder how many people would agree if one were to say " There are 6 sides to every cube"<p>And how many more would agree or apply in life if one were to say, "There are numerous sides to a polyhedron"<p>Sometimes I feel like telling people, there are numerous sides to a polyhedron and you could be looking at the smallest face of an irregular polyhedron, so stop thinking the face you are looking is the only face in this universe,.....(choose your favorite word, to be placed here).<p>Hmmmm, did I make any sense up there? I guess that was way too convoluted.<p>May be its lot more simpler and effective to just say "Be open to perspectives beyond your own"
======
tjpick
> there are numerous sides to a polyhedron and you could be looking at the
> smallest face of an irregular polyhedron

verbose, but it has a certain charm.

